# verschiedene RAM-Module kombinierbar ?



## Analfabed (29. Januar 2011)

hi

immoment habe ich diesen arbeitsspeicher verbaut:
2x2048MB G.Skill Ripjaws Series DDR3-1333 CL7 Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

jetzt hab ich die möglichkeit für 5 € von einem freund diesen hier dazuzubekommen:
2048MB Kingston ValueRam DDR3-1333 CL9 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

kann ich den zusätzlichen RAM-Riegel einfach ins Mainboard stecken und es funktioniert, oder wird des nix ?
zur not kann ich ja noch die latenzzeiten und/oder die Frequenz ändern.

System:

AMD965BE
Asus M4A79XTD-Evo
RAM S.o.
AMD HD 5850
WIN 7 HP 64 bit 


vielen dank schon ma im vorraus


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Januar 2011)

Kannste machen, da beide PC-1333, musst aber die Timings dann manuell setzten, und die Spannung auch. Wenn beide verschieden Spannungsangaben haben wäre ich vorsichtig. Und natürlich auf die Channels achten.


----------



## DaMikexXxn (29. Januar 2011)

So ein Scheiß !!! 
Ich würde das Nicht tun !!!
Der eine ist cl7 und der Cl9 ist von haus aus zu Langsam um mit dem anderen mitzuhalten !!!
Du machst dir dein System Kaputt sonst nichts !!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2011)

Das schlechteste Modul gibt den Takt und Latenzen vor, bei 3 Modulen geht der Dualchannel flöten. Da würde dann ein Kompatiblitätsmodus greifen, der von der Leistung genau zwischen Single- und Dualchannel liegt. Es wäre verschmerzbar


----------



## Analfabed (30. Januar 2011)

vielen dank für eure schnellen antworten.
ich werd des dann seinlassen.
wenn dann würd ich die g.skill die ich schon hab noch ma kaufn, falls mir die 4 gb nicht mehr ausreichen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Januar 2011)

Das würde ich aber jetzt machen, wo gerade die Preise für RAM im Keller sind!


----------

